# Besoin d'aide installation bootcamp sur MacBook (13 pouces, fin 2009)



## ThibaultH (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je solicite votre aide pour réussir à installer un windows sur mon bon vieux macbook de 2009.
J'ai remplacé le disque dur par un SDD et le lecteur CD par le disque dur d'origine il y a quelque année.
Quand je lance l'assistant bootcamp il m'affiche ceux-ci :


Existe il une solution pour l'installer sans lecteur optique ?
je l'ai toujours à disposition dans un boitier mais toute mes tentatives se sont soldées par un echec pour moment.
Pour la version de windows, si mon macbook peut permettre de faire tourner le dernier je suis preneur sinon ça sera la version la plus adéquate.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2017)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Existe il une solution pour l'installer sans lecteur optique ?


Avec un modèle de 2009, le DVD d'installation sera obligatoire et vu le modèle, la version de Windows 7 serait préférable. La raison est qu'il sera impossible de faire une installation directe de Windows 10, il faut donc commencer par installer Windows 7, puis faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10.


ThibaultH a dit:


> Existe il une solution pour l'installer sans lecteur optique ?


Non. Petit rappel, il te faut impérativement un lecteur/graveur externe de DVD.


----------



## ThibaultH (5 Décembre 2017)

Merci de ta réponse. 
En attendant d’avoir un CD-RW pour pouvoir y graver un Windows 7. 
Je souhaite installer un Windows XP que j’ai sous la main. 
Est-ce possible où il me faut un Windows 7 absolument ? 
Une version téléchargé fait l’affaire ou il faut une version officielle ?

Quand je lance l’assistant boot camp, il me dit que le disque d’installation est introuvable alors que j’ai bien le logo du CD sur le bureau. 







Que faire ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2017)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Que faire ?


Vérifier depuis un vrai PC que ce DVD est bien bootable, sinon ça ne marchera pas. De plus, il faut graver le DVD depuis un vrai  PC, c'est un gage de bon fonctionnement. Même chose pour une version de Windows 7.


----------



## ThibaultH (11 Décembre 2017)

Super j’ai réussi à l’installer, merci [emoji4]. Maintenant il me reste plus qu’à augmenter la partition de Windows que j’ai sous estimé au départ, une idée ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Thibault
*
Le plus simple serait... que tu supprimes la partition *BOOTCAMP* (eh ! oui - maintenant que tu sais installer Windows et que tu n'as pas encore de données dans son volume --> ça ne mange pas de pain) --> que tu récupères l'espace à la partition *macOS* --> que tu re-partitionnes à la bonne taille cette fois > que tu ré-installes Windows dans la partition créée plus vaste.

La raison en est que tu ne peux pas étirer une partition vers le haut (en faisant reprendre à la partition *BOOTCAMP* actuelle de l'espace qui serait libéré par la partition *macOS* du dessus).

- qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce programme ?


----------



## ThibaultH (12 Décembre 2017)

D’accord, merci de ta réponse. 
J’ai déjà installé des logiciels et fait des mises à jour du Windows 7, est il possible de crée une image disque de ce que j’ai déjà fait pour le réinstaller direct après l’augmentation de l’espace disque ? 
Ça m’éviterait de recommencer l’installation des logiciels et de refaire les MAJ. 
Si c’est possible, quelqu’un peut me donner la démarche à suivre ? [emoji4]


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

*Thibault*

Je reprends ta question dans l'autre fil où tu as posté : ☞*Agrandir une partition Bootcamp*☜ parce que cet autre fil traite spécifiquement de la problématique d'agrandir en mode "live" une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Ce qui n'est pas le sujet de ce fil-ci.


----------



## ThibaultH (12 Décembre 2017)

D'accord merci


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, n'arrivant pas à augmenter l'espace du disque bootcamp malgré ton aide, j'ai décidé de recréé une partition bootcamp hier, sauf qu'avec l'histoire des sauvegardes local de time machine je n'avais plus assez de place pour créé une partition de 80Go sur bootcamp...
J'ai donc décidé de restaurer complément mon macbook sur High Sierra.
Maintenant que ces fait, j'ai pu crée une partition pour windows de 80Go mais je n'arrive plus à installer windows....
Je ne vais jamais y arriver...

Une fois la partition faite dans bootcamp, l'installation de windows se lance mais je n'ai pas pu la poursuivre dû au fait que la partition n'était pas en NTFS.
Je relance donc High Sierra et formate la partition en NTFS à l'aide de Tuxera.
Je relance ensuite windows et je n'arrive toujours pas à l'installer, j'ai l'erreur : Windows ne peut pas être installé à l'emplacement sélectionné. Erreur 0x80300024.

J'ai cherché sur internet et ça serait dû à l'autre disque dur présent sur le mac.
J'ai essayé de le démonter mais ça n'a rien changé. Le SSD sur lequel je veux installer windows et noté 1 et mon disque dur de stockage est noté 0, si je comprend bien il faudrait pourvoir mettre le SSD en disque dur 0.
Peu être pas très clair mais je ne vois pas comment le dire autrement.

Une idée pour résoudre mon problème ?

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Thibault
*
Est-ce que tu peux passer la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui retourne le tableau des disques et de leurs partitions

et poster ici ce tableau ? --> c'est pour que je voie la configuration actuelle.


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         169.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 80.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +169.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           83.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Comme tu le vois > ton SSD est actuellement identifié comme *disk0* et le HDD comme *disk1*. Il faut savoir que ce type d'index n'est pas fixé au disque (intrinsèquement) > mais désigne seulement un ordre temporel d'attachement au Système du Mac au démarrage. Il peut donc se faire que le HDD grille sur le fil le SDD en ce qui concerne la vitesse d'attachement au Système et hérite de l'index *0*. On a donc affaire à une variable > dès lors qu'il y a 2 disques internes. Quand il n'y a qu'un seul disque interne > alors ce disque a toujours la précellence en terme de rang d'attachement au Système et possède un index *0* constant.

À mon avis > ce type d'index du disque n'a pas d'importance en ce qui concerne la possibilité d'installer Windows.

----------

Afin de t'expliquer une finesse du boot d'un OS *Legacy* comme Windows-7 > j'aurais besoin que tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et que tu postes ici le petit tableau retourné des tables de partition du SSD

Si bien sûr tu as installé l'utilitaire *gdisk* comme je te l'avais conseillé dans le fil alternatif où tu as posté --> ☞*Agrandir une partition Bootcamp*☜ (si ce n'est pas fait > reporte-toi à mon message #33 dans ce dernier fil pour la procédure d'installation de *gdisk*. Une fois fait > passe la commande et poste ici le tableau).


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

J'ai encore une erreur ..

```
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Donc comme l'utilitaire *gpt* > *gdisk* n'arrive pas à lire la table de partition *GPT* sur l'en-tête du SSD [j'en suis toujours à chercher à comprendre l'origine de ce problème qui semble affecter certains utilisateurs de High Sierra et pas d'autres].

Si tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui lance une vérification du système de fichiers *apfs* du volume démarré

un gel momentané des processus dans la session va intervenir le temps de la vérification du *fsroot tree*

=> quel est l'affichage complet retourné (tu n'as qu'à le poster ici) ?


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

Le retour :

```
Started file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh SSD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh SSD
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers *apfs* : une bonne chose !

Pour que tu puisses te faire une idée des tables de partition de ton SSD > je t'invite au contournement suivant (pour tenter de faire fonctionner l'utilitaire *gpt*) -->

- démarre en mode Recovery par *⌘R* (*cmd R*) > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


pour toi-même --> afin de vérifier quel est l'index actuel du SSD. Je vais supposer dans ma 2è commande que c'est toujours *disk0* > mais si c'est un autre numéro actuellement > tu le changes en rapport dans la commande

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```


pas besoin de *sudo* ici (tu es en droits *root*). Mets le bon index de disque pour que ce soit le SDD. La commande devrait retourner les tables de partition et la distribution des blocs du SSD.


Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

poste ici ce tableau dans une fenêtre de code comme d'habitude

=> ce tableau permettra d'éclairer la situation actuelle de ton SSD.


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         169.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 80.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +169.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           81.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk0
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
gpt show: error: bogus map
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Undefined error: 0
```

Je reste en Recovery en attendant ton retour


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Cette ligne -->

```
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```


montre que tu as une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* du disque (1er bloc) où se trouve toujours inscrite une table *MBR* alternative de la *GPT* et pouvant servir éventuellement au boot de Windows-7 (mode *Legacy*). Est-ce que tu as créé ta partition *BOOTCAMP* de *80 Go* via l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour avoir un tel résultat ?

Ces lignes -->

```
gpt show: error: bogus map
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Undefined error: 0
```


(erreur : carte de partition foireuse. Impossibilité d'ouvrir le disque *disk0*) montrent que la table de partition *GPT* (table principale qui définit les partitions du disque) de l'en-tête du disque (blocs 1 à 32) est erronée. Est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde du volume actuel *Macintosh SSD* qui te permettrait d'effacer complètement le SSD afin de recréer une table de partition valide ?


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
> ...


Au début oui, après j'ai reformaté en NTFS car windows ne voulait pas s'intaller sur cette partition.



macomaniac a dit:


> (erreur : carte de partition foireuse. Impossibilité d'ouvrir le disque *disk0*) montrent que la table de partition *GPT* (table principale qui définit les partitions du disque) de l'en-tête du disque (blocs 1 à 32) est erronée. Est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde du volume actuel *Macintosh SSD* qui te permettrait d'effacer complètement le SSD afin de recréer une table de partition valide ?



Je viens de réinstaller l'os complet hier, je n'ai pas de sauvegarde étant donné que c'était à cause de ça que je n'avais plus de place disponible pour augmenter la taille de ma partition bootcamp.
Je dois encore réinstaller l'os ?
C'est dingue que ça soit aussi complexe et instable d'installer un bootcamp sur son vieux macbook ..


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Si tu es prêt pour une ré-initialisation - te supposant en mode *Recovery* - passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 SSD
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh SSD" 100%
```
 (mets bien *"Macintosh SSD"* entre *""*)


la 1ère supprime le *Conteneur APFS* et remonte sur la partition un volume intitulé *SSD* au format *jhfs+*

la 2è efface / recrée la table de partition *GPT* du disque en remontant un volume vide intitulé *Macintosh SSD*

=> cela fait > tu quittes le *Terminal* (*⌘Q*) et tu actives l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh SSD*. À mon avis > ce choix radical s'impose à cause de la table de partition *GPT* défectueuse actuelle.

Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici quand tu auras de nouveau une session de High Sierra toute neuve.

Je pense que toutes tes difficultés viennent de ce que tu as un Mac ancien et un OS dernier cri (phénomène de ciseaux). Tu es obligé d'installer un vieux Windows (W-7) à partir de l'environnement d'un OS (High Sierra) fait pour installer W-10 (que tu ne peux pas installer d'entrée). Si tu partais d'un OS ancien (avant «Sierra 10.12») --> tu n'aurais  aucune difficulté à installer W-7.


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

Encore des erreurs en tapant les lignes de code ..

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 SSD
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh SSD" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
The volume "Recovery" on disk2s3 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
-bash-3.2# diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh SSD" 100%
Started partitioning on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
(Is a disk in use by a storage system such as AppleRAID, CoreStorage, or APFS?)
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Si tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2s3
```

qu'est-ce que tu obtiens comme retour ?


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu passes la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk2s3
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk2s3
Volume Recovery on disk2s3 failed to unmount: dissented by PID 0 (kernel)
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Alors il faut que tu re-démarres et dès l'écran noir que tu presses les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*).

Ton Mac va démarrer par internet (assez lent) > et tu auras toujours la possibilité d'installer le plus récent OS (= High Sierra).

Mais ce coup-ci le disque sera bien effaçable. Alors tu vas d'abord au Terminal > tu repasses un :

```
diskutil list
```


histoire de vérifier le n° de disque du *Container* (je remets *disk2* ici) et le n° de disque physique du Mac (je remets *disk0* ici). Afin d'adapter les 2 commandes (s'il y a lieu) :


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 SSD
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh SSD" 100%
```


si elles marchent cette fois > tu n'as plus qu'à ré-installer High Sierra à destination de *Macintosh SSD*.

=> cette problématique d'installer Windows t'aura drôlement fait voir du pays-


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Ça fait 2 jours que je suis dessus, je vais laisser tomber en attendant que voir ce que donne les prochains MacBook pro. 
Merci de ton aide en tout cas. 
Dernier point. Tu me conseiller de rester sur quel OS avec mon MacBook fin 2009 ?


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2017)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Au début oui, après j'ai reformaté en NTFS car windows ne voulait pas s'intaller sur cette partition.


Assistant Boot Camp refusera obstinément de faire l'installation si la partition qui doit-être réservée à une version de Windows est formatée en NTFS.

Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 puis passe la main à l'installeur de Windows. C'est uniquement que sous l'installeur de Windows qu'il faudra formater en NTFS la partition réservée qui a pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à l'échec et avec par la suite des problèmes de partitions !


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

J'ai fait comme tu dis au début, et j'ai quand même eu l'erreur ...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

*Thibault*

Si tu te connectes à ton compte de l'AppStore > onglet "Achats" --> quels sont les OS (y compris les plus anciens) qui te sont proposés au (re)téléchargement ?


----------



## ThibaultH (14 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Thibault*
> 
> Si tu te connectes à ton compte de l'AppStore > onglet "Achats" --> quels sont les OS (y compris les plus anciens) qui te sont proposés au (re)téléchargement ?



Mavericks, Yosemite, El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Alors je te suggère la démarche suivante : faire régresser logiciellement ton Mac > afin de pouvoir installer Windows-7 > puis remettre à jour logiciellement le volume *macOS*. Soit : installer Mavericks comme OS du disque --> installer Windows-7 sur une partition du disque > mettre à jour à High Sierra.

Est-ce que cette petite aventure (encore) te convient ?


----------



## ThibaultH (15 Décembre 2017)

Salut,
J’ai bien réussi à installer Mavericks mais ensuite l’installation de Windows a planté 2 fois à la fin...
Trop de problème pour moi, j’abandonne. 
Je viens de repasser sous High Sierra. 
Merci d’avoir essayé de m’aider en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

*Thibault*

Pas de veine, alors. Pourtant c'était à partir de l'environnement de «Mavericks» que tes chances étaient les meilleures.

Tu as bien récupéré tout ton espace disque au *Conteneur apfs* ?


----------



## ThibaultH (15 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien récupéré tout ton espace disque au *Conteneur apfs* ?



Je pense oui :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           58.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Aucun problème, en effet.


----------

